# Main > News >  Mapping Contest: Win $100 of ProFantasy Products

## ravells

loongtim is running a contest on his website.

loongtim says:

I have a few ProFantasy vouchers in my possession and I'd like to give   them away! So, I decided we should have a little competition to   determine their new owners.

The prizes for the winners are Profantasy vouchers in the amounts of *$100, $50 and $25*.

You don't have to use Campaign Cartographer to make your map -  PhotoShop, Gimp, hand drawn et al are all welcome. So if you've always  wanted to try out CC3 (but not enough to actually buy it with your own  money), now's the chance. Or, maybe you already have CC3 and want to  upgrade your product line with CD3, DD3, Annuals, etc. - that's fine  too.

If you'd like to participate, you can read the rules of engagement on  the competition  page.

I look forward to seeing some of you compete. And let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## NeonKnight

looks cool. I think I'll give this a shot.

----------


## loongtim

Great NeonKnight, looking forward to your participation.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Your page suggests if you are not an amateur mapper to contact you for the possibility of being a judge - I will volunteer as a judge.

GP

----------


## Sapiento

I would volunteer, too, if there is still need for judges.

----------


## loongtim

Thanks guys - I actually had you on my list to PM today to ask if you'd be interested. Sounds like you are, which is great. I'll PM you a little later with details.

----------


## Steel General

I may give this a whirl if I can find the time.

----------


## Gidde

I'm definitely interested! The post doesn't mention a deadline, when are you planning on closing the competition, loongtim?

Edit: readfail. In case anyone else has trouble reading the date in black and white, the deadline is August 18th.

----------


## loongtim

Maybe I should bold that deadline  :Razz: .

Yep, maps will be due on August 18th (no crafty reason for that date - it's just the day after I get back from a business trip). If your map is done before then, go ahead and submit it and I can post it to the site.

Since I'm likely to get a flood of maps at 11:59pm on August 18th, the next couple of days will be spent getting them all uploaded to the site. Then I'll give the judges a few days to select the winners and hopefully offer some commentary on a few of the maps.

----------


## loongtim

Just a quick note to say thanks to everyone who joined the judges panel: Immolate, Sapiento, torstan, Gamerprinter, Djekspek, Ascension, Ralf Schemmann and Mike Schley. It's like the Supreme Court of fantasy mapping.

Quick question: I've had quite a few people from here at the Guild, at the Profantasy forums and and on my blog express interest in participating. I'm wondering, are there any other communities you all know of whose members might be interested in a mapping contest?

----------


## torstan

I've added it to the blog on the CG deviantArt page. You might also want to post it on the RPTools.net forum and fouruglymonsters.com. If you're particularly eager then you could go for ENWorld, RPG.net and even conceptArt.org.

----------


## loongtim

Thanks for posting that to the blog torstan. I'll definitely check out some of the other sites you mentioned.

Also, thanks to all of you who are helping judge the competition. I just posted the Meet the Judges page with all of your bios.

----------


## Notsonoble

*Wibble* a contest for mapping that catches my eye... the day after my good desktop bites the bullet.
At least I have an 80/g spare drive to dump ubuntu to.

----------


## Gallifreyan

Count me in! The deadline is August 18th, midnight in what time zone?

----------


## loongtim

> Count me in! The deadline is August 18th, midnight in what time zone?


How about 'whichever time zone you're in.' Caveat - no, you cannot travel to another panet, dimension or time in order to circumvent the rules of the contest.

I think the latest time zone is Samoa  - so we can go with that if you're really strapped for time.

----------


## Gallifreyan

Im in the pacific time zone, but if you were in the eastern the deadline would be 9 for me. But the Samoa time zone works very well for me  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

Typically you would just have to use Greenwich standard time or something like that.

----------


## NeonKnight

Sadly, I doubt, I will be entering this contest.

I had a map I was working on, based on the GAMES WORKSHOP MIGHTY EMPIRES Tiles, and designing a map to correspond to the camapign map for my WARHAMMER Group.

Hmmm...wanted to attach the images, but I don;t seem to have an Attachment option for this message  :Frown:

----------


## Big Mac

> I've added it to the blog on the CG deviantArt page. You might also want to post it on the RPTools.net forum and fouruglymonsters.com. If you're particularly eager then you could go for ENWorld, RPG.net and even conceptArt.org.


I came over here from The Piazza (which has forums for many out of print D&D worlds) and a significant percentage of the members there are either interested in making maps of D&D worlds or looking at maps of D&D worlds (and basking in their cartographic quality). I think that this competition is over now, but if you ever need to pull other people in, please consider The Piazza as one of your options.

----------


## ravells

Thanks Big Mac, We should start keeping a list. We're a little haphazard in the way we publicise the comps and it would be great to get more fantasy types interested in mapping to contribute.

----------


## Big Mac

> Thanks Big Mac, We should start keeping a list. We're a little haphazard in the way we publicise the comps and it would be great to get more fantasy types interested in mapping to contribute.


Thanks for the answer, Ravells.

I'm not really any good at maps yet, but there are some keen map fans at The Piazza, especially in the Mystara forum. He is not too active at the moment, but there is a guy called Thorf who is widely respected as "_the_ Mystara map expert". A lot of the other map fans at The Piazza have based their work on his research (which goes down to the level of identifying typefaces used on maps).

I've bumped into the Cartographer's Guild a few times in the past, but not having done maps before, I just looked at the cool maps and surfed on. But if you had people here and on other forums, I think they could spread news of the specialist maps that related to those other forums. And I think you would get interest in the maps, even without competitions, because you have great maps here.

(As well as The Piazza - which covers all D&D settings ever published - you could spread news of relevant maps to the likes of the Dragonlance Forums run by Dragonlance Nexus, the Candlekeep Forums and the Canonfire Forums.) I actually saw a really nice looking map of Toril earlier and I'm tempted to crosspost that one to The Piazza's Forgotten Realms forum, as we had someone who made something fairly similar.

*EDIT:* BTW, over at The Piazza, the local moderators try to keep a sticky thread of useful links in each campaign setting subforum. So if you are looking for websites like Candlepower, you can go over and harvest lots of links there.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

I would absolutely love to participate in more mapping competitions, and finding more people who might potentially by looking for mapping commissions. If anyone knows where I can look for either, I'd love to hear about it.

----------


## Jaxilon

I agree with RE.

----------

